# Zacary guitar



## Mattmc74 (Oct 10, 2009)

I really like the top on this guitar. Looks really nice, but the headstock shape is not my thing. Whar do you all think about it?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGztMceXibY&feature=related


And here is a link with more pics of the guitar.

http://www.zacharyguitars.com/160809pics.htm


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

This guy Zachary has real building skills talent, but is a total dick, he also bashes down other makers and also claims that I copy his designs 

BTW I really wonder in which ways 

Check out the text in that page and ask yourself if he is actually normal 

exemple:



> How would you feel if you did realized you were the best in the world at something? If you consider yourself a guitar player, then how would you feel being the best guitar player in the world? Would it frighten you? Think about it for a minute. It would be an intimidating and somewhat uneasy feeling knowing that you are the best in the world at what you do. You would feel special as if touched by divinity.
> 
> I realize something which I felt for a long time; I am the best electric guitar builder in the world. It certainly frightens me. It's totally freakish, however not surprising, given my disposition.



Pensa Sadowsky Bass Guitar

Other then that the guitar (apart from the head) is very nice indeed, the wood work part is gorgeous, no doubts


----------



## Andii (Oct 10, 2009)

The guy is nuts


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 10, 2009)

That headstock


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 10, 2009)

You should read some of the epic talks over at Jemsite about this guy...wow...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the mission god gave to him 



How the Devil Builds Guitars



> The shocking pictures below are spy shots of how the Devil builds guitars. Actually the Devil does not know how to build guitars, he only deceives people into thinking that he is a true guitar builder. He is great at deception. He only masquerades as a guitar builder. He uses some evil machines which attempt to mimic the human touch. As we all know, this is impossible to achieve. The devil is not a creator, he is a destroyer. Only God can create. God created people in his image and in turn humans have created some wonderful musical instruments by hand to celebrate God. Since the devil has no talent to achieve such beautiful work he must rely on technology and incessant advertising to deceive guitar players all over the world. This is how the devil builds guitars. This is the work of the devil.





lefty robb said:


> You should read some of the epic talks over at Jemsite about this guy...wow...



http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f19/zachary-guitars-86239.html


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 11, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> You should read some of the epic talks over at Jemsite about this guy...wow...


 
Yeah. Wow is the only way to describe them...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! This guy is really crazy! Man I feel bad for posting this thread up saying how nice the guitar was.

And Patrick - How could he say that you steal his ideas? Your guitars look nothing like his at all! In fact I like the look of your builds way better!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Wow! This guy is really crazy! Man I feel bad for posting this thread up saying how nice the guitar was.
> 
> And Patrick - How could he say that you steal his ideas? Your guitars look nothing like his at all! In fact I like the look of your builds way better!



People dont know this but I introduced him to Kent Armstrong and he made templates and send them to kent, thats why he has his own custom pickups now, but he wont tell you that, Kent will if you ask Kent 

But he then told me that I copy his straight headstock design, in other words he says that its him and not fender who invented it 

And also at one point I made holes in the blackdroid AG and he thought I was copying him... Weird because hundereds of bass makers and guitar makers do that 

But having said that, he has incredible skills and talent, you can really see the woodwork on his guitars are amazing


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> This guy Zachary has real building skills talent, but is a total dick, he also bashes down other makers and also claims that I copy his designs



He tried the same routine with Apophis a while ago, getting his gaggle of pet trolls to send him some really abusive emails on the grounds that he invented optimised-gauge string sets and everyone else who puts sets of them together is ripping him off (despite the fact that all he does is mix-and-match sets of D'Addarios, and anyone with a string tension calculator can do the same thing, not to mention the number of guys who've been doing it for years).

His 'marketing' always reminds me of that episode of South Park where Cartman buys a private theme park, and then puts adverts of TV gloating that no-one except him is allowed inside. I suspected at first that it was all an elaborate joke, but I think the guy might actually be just as deluded as he seems...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> He tried the same routine with Apophis a while ago, getting his gaggle of pet trolls to send him some really abusive emails on the grounds that he invented optimised-gauge string sets and everyone else who puts sets of them together is ripping him off (despite the fact that all he does is mix-and-match sets of D'Addarios, and anyone with a string tension calculator can do the same thing, not to mention the number of guys who've been doing it for years).
> 
> His 'marketing' always reminds me of that episode of South Park where Cartman buys a private theme park, and then puts adverts of TV gloating that no-one except him is allowed inside. I suspected at first that it was all an elaborate joke, but I think the guy might actually be just as deluded as he seems...



Yeah, I was aware of this abusive messages they sent to Apophis 

Funny thing is, if he is so confident, then he should not act this way because he sounds insecure.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

This is a bass I built 5 years ago, I think this was the holes which made him have a go at me...











Now compare with one of his guitars, see if you can spot a copy...


----------



## Apophis (Oct 11, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> He tried the same routine with Apophis a while ago, getting his gaggle of pet trolls to send him some really abusive emails on the grounds that he invented optimised-gauge string sets and everyone else who puts sets of them together is ripping him off (despite the fact that all he does is mix-and-match sets of D'Addarios, and anyone with a string tension calculator can do the same thing, not to mention the number of guys who've been doing it for years).
> 
> His 'marketing' always reminds me of that episode of South Park where Cartman buys a private theme park, and then puts adverts of TV gloating that no-one except him is allowed inside. I suspected at first that it was all an elaborate joke, but I think the guy might actually be just as deluded as he seems...



 I remember 
He even wrote to me personally and I asked him about joining his forum where we could talk about our experience and who knows more about that looking at erg guitars  and said no thanks  after that he removed all this shit about me from his website and his "family and believers" stopped to mail me also. That was end of that topic


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Zachary Guitars - Jemsite




Thanks, I couldn't actually be bothered to go on that website again.



hufschmid said:


> This is a bass I built 5 years ago, I think this was the holes which made him have a go at me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uh oh, might as well sue bumblefoot too for making his cheese guitar..


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Thanks, I couldn't actually be bothered to go on that website again.




Jesus, I'm glad i'm not a member in that forum!!!! 

Check out what this guy has to say about 7 string guitars!!! 

He says that playing on a 7 he feels like he is cheating 

uneducated musicians go a long way sometimes... 



> My view on extended range guitars of any kind is: Why not limit yourself to a standard 6, thus forcing yourself to be more creative?
> When playing a 7, I feel like I'm cheating. The only thing that I like about 7s is that you dont ever have to tune down (usually...), and that's good, because I hate down-tuned 6s. I like the fact that a 6 in standard tuning is, by today's standards, harder to sound heavy on (terrible sentence ). You force yourself to make it sound heavier, if that's your goal, and if your goal is to be more creative, you have less to work with, thus forcing you to work harder. I hope that made sense.
> Bottomline: Why add strings, when all you have to do is add creativity?
> And yes, I do notice there are certain things you can only do on a 7 (or 8 for that matter). Sure, using a slash chord can sound heavier, like a B string (do a B/F# chord, like the original version of "The Mirror" by DT, originally called "Puppies on Acid". Sounds nearly like an open B chord on a 7.) But you cant do individual note riffs on a low B string if it's not there. But that works for me, cuz I'm not interested in low B string riffs. I've heard them enough!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 11, 2009)

strange people with "incredible" amount of knowledge. I think using one string is the most creative thing we all can do


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

Apophis said:


> strange people with "incredible" amount of knowledge. I think using one string is the most creative thing we all can do



Yeah lets all become LRG players...  (less range guitars)

This way we can not cheat when we play....


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 11, 2009)

We could all build & play those broom-thingies.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

Good exemple here of a fantastic musician LRG players...


----------



## Apophis (Oct 11, 2009)

of course we can build one string guitar with let's say 50" scale plus 40+ frets, we will have the most creative guitars in that "creative" sense


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

Apophis said:


> of course we can build one string guitar with let's say 50" scale plus 40+ frets, we will have the most creative guitars in that "creative" sense



 then it will be perceived as an ERG guitar


----------



## Apophis (Oct 11, 2009)

I forgot  for me it's natural way of thinking - less strings, more frets, or less frets, more strings and everything in-between and in the same time


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

Did you check his 8 string creation?

Zachary 8-string - Jemsite

http://zacharyguitars.com/040705pics.htm


----------



## Baco (Oct 11, 2009)

Guitar looks nicely build indeed, but the headstock really destroys it all. Hey, I like a headstock that's a bit different (just look at the guitars I play, hehe), but this imho doesn't even count as a headstock, it's just like a piece of neck with no fingerboard on it 



hufschmid said:


> Did you check his 8 string creation?
> 
> Zachary 8-string - Jemsite



Nope, I don't like it, euh, Bro 

(just read the comments)


----------



## Andrew_B (Oct 11, 2009)

is he one of devries buddies, seems to think (or not think) like him 




on another note, whys this in the acoustic section? lol


----------



## Arctodus (Oct 11, 2009)

This guys a headcase. I remember looking at his guitars. Loaded a picture look at the body start scaling the neck as if it was some gorgeous supermodel then you get to the headstock and  .. ITS A TRAP!

Seriously. Also the hole thing, he can't do shit saying anyone copied him. Abel axe did it first way before the internet came around.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 12, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> is he one of devries buddies, seems to think (or not think) like him lol



devries cannot build a guitar to save his life, zachary can


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 12, 2009)

did you actually see this guitar description and how he talks about a customer?



> ​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here is a tale of a rescue.[/FONT]
> Bobby Simcox had allerted me that in horror he spotted this gutiar on ebay. I then told several Zacats of it and Fester set out to bring the gutiar home to him.
> It had to be rescued from a "gay midged hardresser" who I should never have sold the gutiar to. He did manage to use solvents to "clean" the new guitar and thus removed the part of the finish of the gutiar, where the red blod stain was coming off and staining one's hands and clothes. This prompted me to put write on the Ownersmanual page "Don't be an Idiot". Most poeple should never have kids or own any gutiars.
> Young Uncle Fester "YUF" (known by his enemies as David from Belgium) rescued this gutiar from its original owner who did not know what to do with it. Young Fester is now its proud owner and the gutiar responds to his love accordingly as the MP3s show.


I would buy a guitar off him just to trash it the Nirvana way, and send him video copies of the event in all the existing video formats 

EDIT: Ironicly he calls his customer gay, but check what i found on his site







HAHAHAHA


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 12, 2009)

i heard he invented 8 string guitars.

and Steve Vai actually stole the JEM idea from him.

and he invented the 6 string as a young man

we are all copiers and tinkerer's god told him so.


what a fucking wanker. I find his work extremely "meh" if not "ugh"



AeonSolus said:


> did you actually see this guitar description and how he talks about a customer?
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy a guitar off him just to trash it the Nirvana way, and send him video copies of the event in all the existing video formats




i was just thinking that. gigantic prick.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 12, 2009)

Apophis said:


> strange people with "incredible" amount of knowledge. I think using one string is the most creative thing we all can do


----------



## adaman (Oct 12, 2009)

This guy is one of my favorite people to laugh at, along with Ed Roman. I stop by his site whenever I need a laugh, the guy is completely crazy


----------



## Apophis (Oct 12, 2009)

but he has the biggest EGO I have ever seen in my life


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 12, 2009)

Apophis said:


> but he has the biggest EGO I have ever seen in my life



 And that EGO of his is whats going to ruin him in the long run. People are going to see that in him and they won't buy his guitars.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 12, 2009)

The guy can certainly work wood, but I wouldn't give him any money on general principal!


----------



## cycloptopus (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw this guys site a few years ago. I'll check it from time to time to see what he's up to.

Funny how he claims to be all that is Anti-industry and totally non-conformist, yet he now calls his followers "Zacats". So people can now conform to his non-conformity and be a part of his industry of Anti-industry, and proudly call themselves "Zacats". ...Gay...

Meanwhile his latest models are reissues of Les Pauls, Rickenbackers, Teles, and whatnot. This guy talks so much shit he's talked himself into hypocrisy.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to say that the guy is nuts, but my experience with him has been GREAT!. i ordered a bunch of strings from him.

on a sunday. which was also a holiday.

he replied to my email in less than two hours. 
really good with customer service. His strings are really nice too.

but yeah his opinions are pretty asinine.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to think it was a big joke, and if it was it'd be hilarious. Unfortunately he is in fact a looney. But he sure can make a guitar.

I love the fact that he bitches about people stealing his ideas or his designs when I've seen multiple tele, les paul, firebird, rickenbacker etc. shaped guitars on his site that he's done. Not only that but his Z2 is essentially a version of a kubicki bass. And actually I'm positive I have seem a bass company that used a shape even more similar to "his" Z2.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 13, 2009)

Reminds me of Traktor Topaz and Ed Roman, only this guy does have talent when it comes to building. Sorry to read that this guy and his minions came after folks. Hopefully no time and expenses had to be spent to get rid of this person.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 14, 2009)

I remember reading something on his website years ago about how he was going to vet his customers and only sell guitars to morally upstanding Christians, because he didn't want his tools of God's will falling into the hands of devil worshippers. 

Seriously, what kind of bullshit, discriminatory business ethic is that?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I remember reading something on his website years ago about how he was going to vet his customers and only sell guitars to morally upstanding Christians, because he didn't want his tools of God's will falling into the hands of devil worshippers.
> 
> Seriously, what kind of bullshit, discriminatory business ethic is that?





I think its still on his website because he never updates it....

Any computer engeneer would be terrified watching his website, it must be the longest written codes ever...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 14, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I remember reading something on his website years ago about how he was going to vet his customers and only sell guitars to morally upstanding Christians, because he didn't want his tools of God's will falling into the hands of devil worshippers.
> 
> Seriously, what kind of bullshit, discriminatory business ethic is that?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I think its still on his website because he never updates it....
> 
> Any computer engeneer would be terrified watching his website, it must be the longest written codes ever...



Written in the most primitive website-designer code ever devised!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

Pick up your favourite story 

Guitar Forum


----------



## yacker (Oct 14, 2009)

I was wondering when another thread about this guy would spring up. A lot of people got pretty upset when I recommended his string sets in a string thread a while back. 



distressed_romeo said:


> He tried the same routine with Apophis a while ago, getting his gaggle of pet trolls to send him some really abusive emails on the grounds that he invented optimised-gauge string sets and everyone else who puts sets of them together is ripping him off (despite the fact that all he does is mix-and-match sets of D'Addarios, and anyone with a string tension calculator can do the same thing, not to mention the number of guys who've been doing it for years).


 
Funny you should mention this because I bought a few 7 string sets from him a while back (10 gauge and 11 gauge). I definitely got the impression that they were repackaged D'Addarios...they definitely sound like it and he obviously doesn't wind them himself. Overall my experience with him was positive, he was generally friendly over email, and shipped when he said he would and I got the strings sooner then expected. 

Well, since he's so over protective he doesn't list his string gauges and I decided I was curious so I got my guitar tech to measure the strings with a caliper. Funny thing is, based upon his own progressive tension string theory (you know the one he invented) his sets are actually incorrect. I used both a string tension calculator and the D'Addario string tension charts on this site to see the tensions and they're kinda wacky. The 11 gauge set in completely flubbed up and the 10 gauge set is exactly the same as your stock 10 gauge string set except for the low E and low B, which are both heavier then normal. 

I think it's worth mentioning that according to progressive tension the average 10 gauge set is also incorrect because the high E string has more tension then the B or G strings. So the high E string is the one thing that keeps his 10 gauge set from truly being the progressive tension he talks about...the rest is "correct". 

Don't get me wrong though, I don't mean to bash the guy, he offers strings sets at a very reasonable price. Much better then I could get from juststrings.com. I really like the gauges of his 10 gauge set and will probably continue to use those gauges, but I'm not a d'addario fan so I'll probably just order special gauges of ernie ball or elixir strings. 

He definitely has the overall attitude of a dick, but I have to say I love the first 7 string he built:

Line6 POD


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

I must admit that I love and agree about his endorsement page, this is epic! 



> We get so many requests from aspiring Zachary endorsers that we needed to post this page in order to save some time repeatedly answering the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 awesome!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2009)

he´s half-joking on most of the stuff though. he IS a complete dick, and he IS the most respectless and foul-mouthed ego-sentric cockwad luthier i´ve ever seen.

the whole deal with Apophis a while ago was just abysmal, and really showed what a fucker he is.

however, i wouldn´t take everything he writes as literal as some do. the whole "mission from god" thing is his analogy for "good and bad" guitars. i´m pretty sure he´s not a devout christian like that 

i love how he does the little things like write the name of something he considers shit on the headline of each page... like, his 8 string page has "Gibson Les Paul Historic" as a headline 

anyways, let´s have a look at this 8 string, shall we?

i have hree things to point out:










oh yes, surely he is the originator of every single thing he oes, and a true creator! also, notice how he has the chance to put his name on the headstock, where there´s a HUGE FUCKING FREE SPACE in the middle, but no... he puts his "Z" logo on the very end of the headstock, and instead puts his name on the body, where it´s joined by his name on the pickups as well (not a bad thing in itself, but it´s a bit overkill!)






look at the string ball-ends poking through there. no, don´t go out of your way to get BASS FERRULES, or even get ferrules that fit both (like Oni does)... no-one´s ever died from having those things poked into their hips while playing!






i´m just waiting for that lowest string there to fall the fuck off that nut. look at it! it´s barely even SITTING on that thing! if he really wanted a "low" nut, he could´ve at least made it slanted, so it´s higher on the bass end, and gets lower towards the higher end, so that it follows the strings...

edit: i just had to add this funny little tidbit from his site:


> Willie's is one of the stores I called about carrying the strings and where the owner told me that "if there was anything wrong with guitar strings then how come guitar players do not complain, they would hear it because they sell tons of strings".



at first, you think "well, sure, people are really stuck up in traditions and stuff with how they buy strings and other gear"... but then you realize that he got that AS A REPLY from the guys in the music store. that means he must´ve said something about normal strings being wrong and shitty and stuff like that. not exactly the way you pitch a product, is it? the proper way would be to explain that it´s an option for those who want something more modern, and that it´s an improvement/extension of the old string sets. but no, this guy does the full head-on attack on how his shit is superior, and ends up losing a deal because of it


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2009)

i mean, i´m sure they´re good instruments, but i wouldn´t be able to live with the fact that i paid lots of money for a proper cunt to make me something that he´s put everything into. i´d rather pay a luthier that i like and respect to do it. sure, an instrument is an instrument, but it´s like food. i´d rather eat something that was made with love, than something made with spitefulness...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i mean, i´m sure they´re good instruments, but i wouldn´t be able to live with the fact that i paid lots of money for a proper cunt to make me something that he´s put everything into. i´d rather pay a luthier that i like and respect to do it. sure, an instrument is an instrument, but it´s like food. i´d rather eat something that was made with love, than something made with spitefulness...



You actually have a good point about marketing there when you mention its like good food...

I think that he does not realise and thinks that because he writes this stuff people actually think he is doing a great job writting that....

With all those nice words, his website was last updated November 18, 2007


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 15, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> With all those nice words, his website was last updated November 18, 2007






Classic!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 17, 2009)

I got neg repped, I think he is actually on the forum 

Did not even sign the neg rep 


neg rep comment:


> I don't think its the aim of the forum to let published that







> I don't think its the aim of internet to let publish that



Fixed


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 17, 2009)

hah! i´m hoping it really is him, sending his little minions to us for some neg repping... i hope he (or his faithful minions) join the forum and add to the thread, that would be rich! 

or maybe he´s chicken after the whole thing with roter?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 17, 2009)

His designs are not even original - he straight style headstock and body shape are just rip-offs of Philip Kubicki's work, and he came up with that design in something like 1982!

Philip Kubicki: Factor Bass


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 17, 2009)

I was not even aware of those basses, wow!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 17, 2009)

The Flamed California redwood bass looks really nice. Philip Kubicki make some really nice looking stuff.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah Kubicki are fantastic insturments. My Brother had a 1980s X-factor 4 string with the Detuner. Out of about 13 or 14 basses he has owned over the past few years, its definitely joint-first in terms of quality and tone with his Warwick Thumb.

Because Kubickis are very hi-fi sounding and 32" scale they are great for tapping and slap stuff, they have a kind of cult following with the virtuoso crowd. Stu Hamm (played bass on Vai's Passion and Warfare, along with a bunch of Satch records, and has been Satch's live bassist on a number of tours) was probably the biggest Kubicki name before Fender bought him up. 



Here he is playing a song of his on one. Sorry about the poor quality, its from an 80s VHS. He recorded all of the bass on his first 3 albums exclusively with Kubicki X-factors, and some parts of "Outbound" I believe, even though he was contracted to play Fenders as his only live instrument by that point, and still is.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 18, 2009)

I love Kubickis!  Shaun Malone recorded all the bass tracks on Cynic's 'Focus' with one as well.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yeah Kubicki are fantastic insturments. My Brother had a 1980s X-factor 4 string with the Detuner. Out of about 13 or 14 basses he has owned over the past few years, its definitely joint-first in terms of quality and tone with his Warwick Thumb.
> 
> Because Kubickis are very hi-fi sounding and 32" scale they are great for tapping and slap stuff, they have a kind of cult following with the virtuoso crowd. Stu Hamm (played bass on Vai's Passion and Warfare, along with a bunch of Satch records, and has been Satch's live bassist on a number of tours) was probably the biggest Kubicki name before Fender bought him up.
> 
> ...


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

The man himself is now on youtube 





> I read there are currently over 2000 effects pedal makers. That's is just crazy. All you need is a Z pedal and a Skank amp. This was recorded with the bridge pickup, Z pedal, into the Skank amp and little reverb. No other effect was used.



Dont forget you must first have his permission in order for him to sell you a guitar, because he wants to know if your a good enough to have the priviledge to play on his guitars 





Notice, his got more hair on this video


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 2, 2009)

So apparently, to be worthy to own one of his instruments, all you have to do is be able to play the same sloppy blues-rock drek featured in every Guitar World equipment demo ever?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> So apparently, to be worthy to own one of his instruments, all you have to do is be able to play the same sloppy blues-rock drek featured in every Guitar World equipment demo ever?





And I'm sure that the day you will send him a video playing the exact same stuff, he will tell you to first practice your chops before contacting him


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> And I'm sure that the day you will send him a video playing the exact same stuff, he will tell you to first practice your chops before contacting him


that...was...shit

i fucking HATE that kind of playing. it reminds me of someone having a fucking stroke while playing.

and that guitar looks just blah. not to mention the body is a rip from Ric and his tone was....as mentioned before....every tech demo ever.

lam-ooooo

congrats. you are the new king of arrogrant mediocrity.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 2, 2009)

of course this is his another shit 

"By the way, if you own a Rickenbacker 480, the worst guitar ever made, you are an idiot, I have no respect for you and most likely you cannot even play the guitar but you already know all that. Hang your head in shame and take up another hobby, instead of collecting guitars. You are the lowest of the low, even degrading all other guitar collectors and making PRS owners almost look respectable"


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

Apophis said:


> of course this is his another shit
> 
> "By the way, if you own a Rickenbacker 480, the worst guitar ever made, you are an idiot, I have no respect for you and most likely you cannot even play the guitar but you already know all that. Hang your head in shame and take up another hobby, instead of collecting guitars. You are the lowest of the low, even degrading all other guitar collectors and making PRS owners almost look respectable"






BTW, if he is so confident, why did he disable the comments on his videos....


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> BTW, if he is so confident, why did he disable the comments on his videos....



Duh...it's so all the PRS and Gibson fanboys can't come after him for shattering all their comfortable delusions about guitar building.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

I like the elevator shred


----------



## Apophis (Nov 2, 2009)

he shreds like hell


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 2, 2009)

his playing style is.....

interesting.

im not a fan though. I think he is located in Michigan now, because my strings came from a michigan address, but i forgot it and threw away the package.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't believe this guy! he is so stuck on himself it's crazy!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 3, 2009)

Apophis said:


> of course this is his another shit
> 
> "By the way, if you own a Rickenbacker 480, the worst guitar ever made, you are an idiot, I have no respect for you and most likely you cannot even play the guitar but you already know all that. Hang your head in shame and take up another hobby, instead of collecting guitars. You are the lowest of the low, even degrading all other guitar collectors and making PRS owners almost look respectable"



That sounds like an Ed Roman quote!


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 3, 2009)

hes just angry hes destined for obscurity

AND check the bottom of his home page...he has the OLSEN TWINS! creep show

edit: check this out-----what a wanker
"So, where are all of you hard-core players? You bunch of dummies, you can stop going to your local guitar boutique now, or maybe that is where you do belong and need that relic Strat. I know there are a lot who chat about guitars, but that simply proves you are nothing but a circle jerk hack, who should hang your head in shame. You have disgraced the guitar. I hear the boomers are dying and the few young kids there are, raised in Western culture, are playing Guitar Hero but not dreaming of becoming guitar heroes. If you were born after 1980 the guitar seems to be a pointless absurdity to you, I know. My friends you are witnessing the last decade of the guitar. It turns out, that it was nothing more than a fad and a form of merchandising, instigated by the money changers. Now that the generation which was partaking in this fad is dying, so is the guitar. The guitar consumer will be gone in the next 10 years, with nobody to replace him. What's coming? Just look at the world today and you can make a conjecture."


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 3, 2009)

Good grief...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------

